# Rescuing a 4-5month old golden.



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have adopted a lot of goldens, but the youngest was a year old. The pup may need some time to adjust to his new surroundings, as he has been through a lot with being 'lost,' taken into a foster home, etc. Sometimes it can take a few weeks for the true personality to be revealed. Does his foster mom have little kids? Of course, as with any dog and kids, you should never leave them unsupervised. 

I'm so glad you have decided to rescue a dog. It's a great feeling to know that you have saved a life. Please let us know how things go.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you. It sounds like you found a good fit there. The only thing I would suggest is if possible arrange to take some time off to spend some time with the pup when he first comes home. Also have a crate in case the pup needs a time out from time to time. Good luck and remember we love pictures here on GRF.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I'm a full time stay at home mom so he will have plenty of time to have someone around and be able to show him he's loved & safe with us. We've already got everything ready for a puppy lol Crate, Toys, Bowls, Leashes, collar, puppy pads to line the crate with etc...  We are well prepared, just need a Golden and a Bag of food and were ready to go lol
She's had him for over a week now, and From the sounds of her email wants to keep him a little longer, I'm sure to assess his personality better. 
I'm looking forward to hearing more about him tomorrow, and hopefully he will be a perfect match for us and we will have a golden baby finally to call our own with in a week!! 
I'll update tomorrow as I hear more news. I'm VERY excited, and me and my husband are really wanting to adopt a golden in need, so I hope this all works out.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter was 6 months old when we brought him home, his transition went very smoothly. 
Most of the fosters that I have had have been older, but it seems that after about 2 weeks in our home they are adjusted pretty well to the new routine and their personality really starts to show.

I would be careful to keep your son's toys out of reach. 

Thank you for choosing to rescue, you will have a greatful dog because of it.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh yes, Toys will be put up lol 
I just got a picture of him, it's not the best...But she is going to be working at the shelter tomorrow and will be getting better ones for me.
This is the picture of him the day he came to the shelter, which was late february. What do you think of what you can see of him?










He's got black hair coming from his ears, she said you can't see them in this picture but will get a good shot for me tomorrow. 
Do you think he is purebred Golden?
She said she can't stress enough how sweet he is...I think hes really cute, looks a little sad  but I can imagine he is.
She said he is now back at the shelter, so she expects he'll go pretty fast. She said that she brought him home & there ended up being another dog that came in that was in need more than him at the moment. 

I'm going to call tomorrow after seeing pictures and get as much info on him as possible, always better to talk on the phone and hear how they talk about him more so than through email.
I'll keep everyone updated, and have those pics on here the second I get them tomorrow. He looks purebred golden to me, but also this pic you can't really see all of him.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, have any estimates on his age? They are thinking 4-5months of age, to me he looks maybe a little older....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hard to tell with the picture if he is pure but I know he has those heartbreaker eyes taht just grab you. If he is around 4-5 months then he will be probably stil losing his puppy teeth so that might help you to tell. Once we have the new pictures we can tell better if he is pure. 
Thank you for deciding to rescue a pup. You might ask if you can foster him to see how it goes with him? Cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

He looks sweet!! Some of the best dogs aren't purebred ! As long as you are happy together that's all that counts !! I have a really neat mixed breed dog myself! She is awesome !! She takes care of my Logan... lets me know if he needs to come in if by chance I am far from the door and don't hear....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kjarv*

Kjarv:

He is just precious and gorgeous-Does he have a name.
I remember I didn't have young dogs or puppies for a number of years-ours were older. I forgot the running around that a pup does, THE HAVING to go potty at 3 or 4 AM for first few months, having to puppy proof the house, but I love dogs so much and would do it again in a heartbeat.

I have a rescued Golden Ret.-not sure if Smooch is purebred or not and I couldn't care less. Just look at her picture with my Samoyed, Snobear. Aren't they JUST ADORABLE?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you for rescuing! don't worry if he's a full golden or not, doesn't matter to how good of a dog he'll be.

he's going to pee and poop in your house, and keep you up at night and chew and destroy things.

there, that's out of the way.

he's also going to break your heart at how shy he is at first. it's totally normal for rescues who have been bounced around. they tend to be afraid of doing anything wrong.

also, with the kids, and this goes for any adults too, if he doesn't want to be petted at first leave him alone. this is so, so hard for kids to understand. but, when they first come home, they need some space to get settled in.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi All - 
Jojo ended up not being for us. He's a WONDERFUL dog, but Just not for us. 
Our search continues... My son has Hand, Foot, Mouth Disease right now..nothing serious, very common in young children--My nephew goes to daycare and had it & my sister in law failed to tell us that he had it---Here we are. ehh
I think we've got around 4hours of sleep the last 2nights.

I am interested if anyone does rescue or know of people who do golden Rescue in the Mansfield, OHIO Area..Can you please email me.
There is a golden I'm interested in, this woman says she does rescue and I am just concerned she may be a breeder faking as a rescue.
I don't see how its much of a rescue after she told me that he spends his whole day in his crate, he gets around 30minutes out a day to run and play, & gets 2-3 bathroom breaks.  I was really saddened by this!!
He's a Gorgeous boy! But Like I said I don't see this as much of a rescue.
Sounds like she got him, and is now trying to rehome him for a fee, or something along these lines...maybe a breeder herself. Anyway, if you do rescue in the Mansfield Area, and you know of a woman with the last name SIMS...please contact me! I don't plan to take this pup until I find out that SHE IS a rescue.
We're not in any rush, we want to rescue so I think the right rescue is going to fall in our laps soon enough...I've got 2other rescues in mind.
& I put myself on a breeders waiting list months back & the pups are here, I'm still thinking about one of these. BUT, we really want to rescue.
I'll keep everyone updated, it seems we are busy these days.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know about this person, but if she is telling the truth about how he is living, then I do think you will be rescuing him by getting him out of there. Whether she is actually a rescue or no! Poor baby.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Most rescue groups in an area know about each other, especially if they are breed specific rescues, so I would ask the other rescue groups if they know of this lady.

I agree, getting him out of that kind of living arrangement would be rescuing him, whether the person that has him is a rescue or not.

please keep us posted and I hope your son feels better soon!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Faye, I hope he feels better soon too! He's been sick so much the last few months, this has beat it all I think--We've gotten hardly any sleep at all! It's really hard on him, but tonight he is showing a little improvment. 
I'm going to make another thread about "Joey"
& I 100% agree that this boy is in need of rescuing whether his "rescuer" now is being honest or not!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our youngster was 6 months when he came to us (Craiglist). 95% less chewing than with pups (labs) we've had. it was so easy I'm sold on getting a pup this age when time comes for another dog. He bonded alot quicker than I thought. I was expected more "issues", but he just had to build confidence. 

Missed the cute puppy stage, thu so I live that thru puppies on forum. Not sure of his "purebredness", but he has the golden personality


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Kelly:

Do you have Joey already?

you said he is sick-what are his symptoms?

What's the name of the rescue?


----------

